# Lincoln @ The Motorhome Show Season Finale. Lincoln



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Season Finale. Lincoln in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 22/09/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=818

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## freda2800 (Mar 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

freda2800 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Going as well


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Can we have more names for the Lincoln rally,it is the last of the year,and normally a good show,we hope to have the big tent so we can have the car boot and the charity raffle but we need more members to attend.
there are only 9 names on the list at the mo,hope to see a lot more of you there.
scottie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Come on folks there are only 10 names on for the Lincoln Rally,we used to have a great turnout for the last rally of the year.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

patmyhead has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bjderbys has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers
Our numbers are creeping up,we still have room for 25 more names
Hope to see you there.
George


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

*Help please!*



scottie said:


> scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


Hi guys!
Would love to join you again at this year's 'season finale' and have enjoyed the last 2 years with MHF at Lincoln.
However, as we don't regularly do these rallys and because of issues resetting my password on this site, I now find I can't get back into the 'old site' (completely forgotten the old password, having had to have so many revisions in order to get back in on here!).
It appears that there is still a need to go on there to add our name to the rally list, although I can't for life of me remember the exact system? If I can't access the pages, is there anything you can do to help us - before I go ahead and nominate the MHF area as my club rally affiliation on the Lincoln booking with Warners please?

Many thanks (in hope!)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I will add your name to the M H F list just email me when you have booked with warners [email protected]
George


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

tonyblake has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I have booked and paid for the Lincoln Finale but, silly me, I can find provisional place which I put us down on but cannot find the confirmation page. Can you either direct me or put my name down. Reg is EX51SSS. 2 adults and 1 Pepper (dog). Thank you


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
I will confirm your place on M H F.
see you there
George


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi George, Angie

I've just paid at warners website, hoping for good weather, see you at the rally.

Lee & Galit


----------



## Morrikins (Apr 15, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Morrikins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks George

Just booked and paid on Warners site and will be arriving Friday teatime after work.
Look forward to seeing you again!

Janet and Phil


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't get the link on the first page to work. Can we come too please?


----------



## Mazy (Aug 24, 2016)

*New Attendee Added*

Mazy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Decoder (Jul 15, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Decoder has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Can't get the link on the first page to work. Can we come too please?


Ive added you onto the list Pat

Jacquie


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

mota-oma has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi everyone. Think we have been to every Lincoln show with "facts" for the last 8 years but afraid will be missing this one. Usually do our France trip in June but Julie unable to get hols in June this year so going 16th September for 3 weeks. 
Wishing you all a good show although I am afraid the Sunday morning raffle will just not be the same without fan heaters!!!!!!!!!



Trevor & Julie


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Please could you mark us as confirmed. Many thanks

Mary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Booking now closed for Lincoln


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Can all who have booked with warners let me know if they are on the m h f list I have sent emails to all who reserved a place here but had very few replies,
next,we will be holding the charity raffle at the rally,if members can donate prizes it would be very appreciated,
and last we will be holding the usual car boot/table top sale in the tent space permitting,here you can sell some of your unwanted items to other group members.
see you all there 
George
[email protected]


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Had your message Scottie and hoping you got our reply by email. 
We are all booked and paid with Warners /MHF. We just cannot get into rally section on old website and I can't even get onto this site now via my phone! Terrified of getting myself logged out now on my iPad too!
fabfive (Janet & Phil)


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Scottie. Read your message and also hoping you got our reply by email. 
We are all booked and paid with Warners /MHF. 
We are not receiving any emails from MHF (I have checked my junk box) so obviously this makes everything a lot more work for everybody.... You most of all :-(
Your hard work is very much appreciated though. 
Thanks

Mary


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Can I please ask for donations for the charity raffle that we hold every year at the Lincoln show rally,
and a reminder that if you want to sell items at the car boot/table top sale that we run in the tent for members
see you all soon
George


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Scottie,

Have not seen an email but we are coming to the show, arriving Thursday pm.

I will be bringing our Car-A-Tow to put in the boot sale, if anybody is interested.

See you there,

Colin & Sara


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Anyone been or at the Lincoln show?*

Just wondering if any one has been to the show,and if its worth
a visit?
Going tomorrow if weather holds!:grin2:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

We are just home after another successful rally at the Lincoln show.
The weather was kind to us and stayed fine until this morning.

We were camped on the hill near the clock tower which proved quite a challenge to 
a) give everyone the 10x8 pitch as specified by Warners
b) accommodate preferences for solar and satellite friendly pitches.
But hopefully everyone was happy.

We had the usual tent up and this was put to good use. Saturday morning saw the tabletop sale take place, I think this is probably the only show where you have the chance to leave with more money than you came with:grin2:

The raffle raised £90 with a £5 donation making a grand total of £95 to donate to Cancer Research, receipt to follow.
Thank you to all who donated prizes and to those who bought tickets.
The picture quiz again proved very popular and gave me quite a chuckle to hear folk going around singing nursery rhymes and children's songs. Some of the "art work" was .......shall I just say " interesting" :grin2:

Thank you to all who attended and see you same time, same place next year.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

We went to the excellent show hwever we went with the lovely little Mustang Caravan Ownres Club, they stopped making them in the 80,s but you can remain even if you have a motorhome,many members do,and we could see the clock tower from the area we were in but so much to see we did not get round to a visit to your area, You may have seen us having flag at 11am onwards and a happy bunch we are so at the moment our loyalties lie with the mustangers, but we are glad you had a good time,heres to many more.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Back from Lincoln show after a pleasant weekend without spending too much. As usual Scottie and Angie did a marvellous job running the rally, getting a bit of participation going with the quiz. We met a few of our old friends, and had a chat with some folks we hadn't seen before, good to see new faces at the rallies. We had a real result in the raffle, it seemed like every ticket pulled out was one of ours, normally we don't win a thing!
A long wait now until the next one, either Newark or Peterborough, see you there.
Colin & Sara


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

A very big thank you to Scottie & Angie for stewarding ... what a wonderful weekend. Thank you for the satellite friendly pitch so that I could watch Poldark. We loved the fly past.....the Spitfire always sends shivers down my spine....the weather was great too! Good to catch up with other members. 

Here's to the next time!

Sundial 
Terry & Jean


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sundial said:


> A very big thank you to Scottie & Angie for stewarding ... what a wonderful weekend. Thank you for the satellite friendly pitch so that I could watch Poldark. We loved the fly past.....the Spitfire always sends shivers down my spine....the weather was great too! Good to catch up with other members.
> 
> Here's to the next time!
> 
> ...


Always great to see and hear a Spitfire,made a good day even better!:smile2:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

A big thank you to George and Angie for a wonderful weekend at Lincoln. This was our first time at Lincoln and we will certainly be back. It must be one of the best shows to attend. 

We had a great time in the tent in the evenings and it was great to meet members we have not met before. What a lovely friendly group 😄

Again thank you George & Angie you put in a lot of time and effort - thanks for the pears and thanks for the quiz👍

Andrea & Bob


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Congratulations! You've just received a £95.00 donation 
View online        *Hi george,*

Someone has just donated £95.00 to your Fundraising Page. Congratulations! See if they've left you a message

That's £95.00 we're sending to Cancer Research UK because of your amazing fundraising.

Well done on your donation!


----------

